# Juve - Roma: 4-1



## pennyhill (29 Settembre 2012)

Juventus (3-5-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini; Caceres, Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio, De Ceglie; Matri, Vucinic

A disp.: Storari, Lucio, Marrone, Isla, Lichtsteiner, Asamoah, Pogba, Giaccherini, Padoin, Bendtner, Giovinco, Quagliarella. All.: Carrera

Roma (4-3-3): Stekelenburg; Taddei, Burdisso, Castan, Balzaretti; De Rossi, Tachtsidis, Florenzi; Lamela, Osvaldo, Totti

A disp.: Goicoechea, Svedkauskas, De Matteo, Correa, Piris, Romagnoli, Perrotta, Romagnoli, Lopez, Destro. All.: Zeman


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

speriamo nel miracolo!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Forza Roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

gol pirlo su punizione no comment che barriera.., pirlo pure facendo schifo segna ma per carità dai.sta pirl a con noi le punizioni le tirava sempre in tribuna ma va a c agare


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Che schifo stechelenburg


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2012)

Ma che gol hanno preso???


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Finita ancora prima di iniziare, mongolino d'oro per Taddei.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

già finita


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

rigore per i gobbi strano  gol vidal


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Settembre 2012)

Ma sempre di fortuna gli va, incredibile.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

rigore, rotfl


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2012)

Asfaltata clamorosa. Ma era preventivabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2012)

mischiate sta partita!


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

L'anno scorso ne avevano prese 4, oggi raddoppiano


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

bravo rizzoli


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Finirà 6-7 a 0 minimo


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

4° rigore in Campionato...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)




----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2012)

Ho spento la TV altrimenti rischio di spaccarla... ma come si fa... ora spero proprio in una bella asfaltata cosi imparano


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (29 Settembre 2012)

3-0


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

E sono 3


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

No vabbe dai, questa Roma fa incredibilmente schifo. E' peggio di noi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

ajahsh 3 a 0.


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Ecco il terzo, la Roma contro di noi non sarà mai questa.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2012)

Questi gobbi sono degli extraterrestri nella serie A attuale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

finita


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Juve anche fortunata però


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

Certo che vedere una partita di cartello finita dopo 17-18 min. è davvero da mani nei capelli.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

zeman non mangia il panettone


----------



## smallball (29 Settembre 2012)

non c'e'partita


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Vicini al poker in meno di 20'


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2012)

Eeeeeh sì...decisamente voglio Zeman al Milan. Almeno ci farebbe divertire 
Rotfl


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

Traversa Marchisio... finisce 8 - 0 se continua così


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Che si è magnato marchisio!?


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

vicini al 4 a 0 dopo 20', sono FORTISSIMI


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Settembre 2012)

Questa Juventus è mostruosa!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi gobbi sono degli extraterrestri nella serie A attuale



Sono i piu' forti e vinceranno senza problemi ma la Roma è vergognosa Maryo,una cosa indegna per la serie A,3 gol con 3 imbucate facilissime,manco all'oratorio!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Settembre 2012)

La Roma di Zeman era considerata forse la più pericolosa rivale della Juve...se non sta all'occhio finisce nella parte destra della classifica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Questa Juventus è mostruosa!



Oppure è la Roma che non è scesa in campo...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> La Roma di Zeman era considerata forse la più pericolosa rivale della Juve...se non sta all'occhio finisce nella parte destra della classifica.



La Juve in Italia non ha rivali,forse sulla partita secca il Napoli se la giochera' alla grande ma alla lunga non c'è storia!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Settembre 2012)

la rubentus e forte pero ceh regali gli ha fatto la roma 3 su 3 daii


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

La Juve può anche vedere, appena perde palla la Roma, contropiede Juve ed è fatta


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oppure è la Roma che non è scesa in campo...



No no... E' la Juventus che è mostruosa... Pochi *****! Secondo me vinceranno pure la coppa campioni...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> No no... E' la Juventus che è mostruosa... Pochi *****! Secondo me vinceranno pure la coppa campioni...



Ma non diciamo cavolate....


----------



## Graxx (29 Settembre 2012)

La juve è forte ma la roma è pateticissima...ricostruire una squadra prima con luis enrique e poi con zeman avendo montella che sbava per te è da incapaci di intendere e di volere...


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

La Juve è indubbiamente la più forte della serie A, ma la Roma sta facendo un campionato ridicolo... e deve ringraziare che in classifica ha i 3 punti a tavolino.


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2012)

Maiali. Li odio tutti, dall'onestone in porta fino allo zingaro là davanti passando per il pagliaccio in panch...ops in tribuna


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Totti prende l'arbitro xD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

tutta colpa di questa serie a...negli anni 90 con questa squadra non arriverebbero neanche in Uefa (Milan-Juve-Inter-Roma-Lazio-Parma-Fiorentina-Sampdoria erano molto più forti di questa squadra)


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Settembre 2012)

grazie zeman dei miei ***, 10 euro persi..

Man U-Tott 2-3, Ars-Chel 1-2, Ful-Man C 1-2
Juve-Roma 3-0 dopo 20 secondi

trovate le differenze


----------



## Ale (29 Settembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> grazie zeman dei miei ***, 10 euro persi..
> 
> Man U-Tott 2-3, Ars-Chel 1-2, Ful-Man C 1-2
> Juve-Roma 3-0 dopo 20 secondi
> ...



magari il gol della bandiera lo fanno..se avevi giocato goal la prendi


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

La Roma cambia già al primo tempo?


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

No raga' zeman e' scandaloso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

Balzaretti ha la febbra!


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2012)

W Il bel giuoco. W Zeman


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

Altra traversa...


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

2 traverse e stavamo a 5


----------



## BB7 (29 Settembre 2012)

Vedrete che con noi sti pezzenti romanisti faranno la partita della vita, ci scommetto.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe' al fantacalcio dovrei vincere, palo marchisio, palo vucinic, gol vidal , rigore segnato..


----------



## Stex (29 Settembre 2012)

Ma c'era il rigore ?


----------



## Frikez (29 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno non sono forti come l'anno scorso


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Settembre 2012)

La forza della Juve? I cosiddetti rincalzi. Ci sono Liech/Isla/Asamoah come esterni titolari, giocano Caceres e De Ceglie 3-0...


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Finisce minimo 4-5 a 0


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2012)

Il risultato giusto a fine primo tempo dovrebbe essere 10-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

a momenti Vucinic e Bonucci facevano a botte...ma magari


----------



## Degenerate X (29 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno interrompa questa partita dai...


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Noi giochiamo uguale


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Noi giochiamo uguale



Comunque è tutta colpa tua eh! PORTI SFIGA!


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Perche'?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perche'?



Oh a qualcuno devo pur dare la colpa


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Marchisio e' forte comunque


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Quanto finirà il secondo tempo?


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2012)

Quanto avevano offerto per De Rossi? 100 milioni? Di lire?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Quanto finirà il secondo tempo?


3-4


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Marchisio e' forte comunque



va beh non li marcano, sembrano tutti forti


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Beati, la cosa triste e' che quest'estate il toppleier arrivera' veramente, se arrivano in fondo alla cl, roba da fantascienza, 3 campionati consecutivi senza perdere


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beati, la cosa triste e' che quest'estate il toppleier arrivera' veramente, se arrivano in fondo alla cl, roba da fantascienza, 3 campionati consecutivi senza perdere



Si, 40 campionati senza perdere, ma dai....Si esagera, sono forti, ma qua pare si stia parlando della squadra più forte di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

la cosa che ho notato è che le squadre di zeman di solito giocano con la difesa altissima quasi a centrocampo qua invece la difesa gioca bassissima e anche se schierata prende dei contropiedi incredibili, è una cosa assurda, una fase difensiva inesistente, una squadra che non c'è in campo, senza metterci agonismo, è assurdo come stanno giocando


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non diciamo cavolate....



Si come l'anno che l'Inter ha vinto il Triplette...


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto avevano offerto per De Rossi? 100 milioni? Di lire?



Infatti, il gerrard italiano " cit.


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto avevano offerto per De Rossi? 100 milioni? Di lire?



Ci sarà rimasto di M, poteva fare il titolare al City e invece lo aspetta una stagione forse peggiore di quella scorsa e con un ingaggio più cospicuo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Settembre 2012)

Zeman non sarà un grande allenatore, ma sicuramente ha il senso degli affari. Ha portato Lamela e torna con tre pere...


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> La forza della Juve? I cosiddetti rincalzi. Ci sono Liech/Isla/Asamoah come esterni titolari, giocano Caceres e De Ceglie 3-0...



esatto
il loro motore è Pirlo-Marchisio-Vidal e tutti gli altri ruotano
basta pensare che hanno un attacco penoso, ma segnano e anche la difesa non sarebbe niente di che ma non subiscono

il modulo e il centrocampo sono la forza delle squadre, infatti Allegri.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Si come l'anno che l'Inter ha vinto il Triplette...



Si Vbb..


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Comunque dopo la viola, l'unica che puo' batterli e' il napoli.


----------



## Frikez (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Noi giochiamo uguale



Stessa intensità e qualità


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2012)

Sono passato dal sito per vedere il risultato della partita e leggo 3-0...
******* che fail della Roma...


----------



## tequilad (29 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahaha Zeman. Ahahahahaah


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

la roma segnerà sicuro il secondo tempo, per me finisce 5-3 per la juve


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2012)

Sono già campioni dai. Inter e Milan faranno molti pareggi e sconfitte, la Roma è scarsa e giovane, la Fiorentina perderà punti strada facendo così come il Napoli. Non vedo nessun rivale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha Zeman. Ahahahahaah



mica è colpa sua se la squadra gioca cosi, le sue squadre sono diverse prendono gol per altri motivi, questa è un altra cosa


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

totti e' rimasto a ce posta per te

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Segna anche bender


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Settembre 2012)

se fosse un campionato serio finirebbe 3-3 ma del resto è la serie A


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

Inizio di secondo tempo incoraggiante per chi ha scommesso sull'8-0


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mica è colpa sua se la squadra gioca cosi, le sue squadre sono diverse prendono gol per altri motivi, questa è un altra cosa



Fatemi capire, è colpa di Allegri se il Milan gioca male però non è colpa di Zeman se la Roma gioca male. Vabbé...


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

No vabbe' sta romafa schifo, mi vergogno per gli oltre 50.000 abbonati

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vabbe segnasse anche vucinic per il fanta a sto punto


----------



## pennyhill (29 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, è colpa di Allegri se il Milan gioca male però non è colpa di Zeman se la Roma gioca male. Vabbé...



Hanno pari colpe, va detto che uno allena la sua squadra da due anni, l’altro da due mesi. Concedo l’attenuante ad Allegri che gli hanno smontato la squadra.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> se fosse un campionato serio finirebbe 3-3 ma del resto è la serie A


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 3-4


xD


----------



## tequilad (29 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mica è colpa sua se la squadra gioca cosi, le sue squadre sono diverse prendono gol per altri motivi, questa è un altra cosa



Zeman non è un allenatore. Non ci si può rifiutare consapevolmente di costruire una fase offensiva in Serie A. Dai questo non è un allenatore.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Hanno pari colpe, va detto che uno allena la sua squadra da due anni, l’altro da due mesi. *Concedo l’attenuante ad Allegri che gli hanno smontato la squadra.*



Hai detto niente!
Ma poi... De Rossi, Marquinho, Lamela, Pjanic, Taddei, Florenzi, Totti: la Roma ha qualità che il Milan si sogna la notte.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

De rossi e' scarso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Si jack pero' bisogna dire che e' il primo a far giocare i muratori.

De jong ambrosini flamini , rofl


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

La Roma riuscirà a uscire dalla propria area in questi secondi 45 minuti?


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hai detto niente!
> Ma poi... De Rossi, Marquinho, Lamela, Pjanic, Taddei, Florenzi, Totti: la Roma ha qualità che il Milan si sogna la notte.



E ha una difesa 3 volte peggiore.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Hai detto niente!
> Ma poi... De Rossi, Marquinho, Lamela, Pjanic, Taddei, Florenzi, Totti: la Roma ha qualità che il Milan si sogna la notte.



Ma i due anni restano eh, così come i due mesi dall’altra parte. Giocatori sopravalutati, personalmente ho sempre avuto dubbi sia sull’Inter (soprattutto) che su sta Roma piena di nuovi arrivati sconosciuti, presunti fenomeni solo perché arrivati con il profeta. Ecco perché dicevo che il Milan potrebbe arrivare tranquillamente dentro le prime 4 o 5.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Settembre 2012)

roma = inter

una vinta, una persa.. finiranno al 5° e 6° posto


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Rigore


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Rigore Roma, che reazione ahha


----------



## pennyhill (29 Settembre 2012)

Poi per carità, probabile anche che tra due mesi la Roma girerà a 1000 ma, al momento sembrano esserci giocatori che delle idee dell’allenatore hanno capito poco o nulla e sono totalmente inadatti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

rigoree


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Osvaldo


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Partita la rimonta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2012)

Remuntada


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Partita la rimonta





- - - Aggiornato - - -

Gol annullato a Pippucci ahahah


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

hanno subito gol, almeno questo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2012)

Una sola squadra poteva fermarli e batterli benissimo.Questa squadra è stata smantellata a Luglio!


----------



## ReyMilan (29 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè io mi sono rotto a vedere sta partita


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Uhhh a momenti segna ancora la Rioma


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2012)

e se avesse segnato Osvaldo....


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

che scarso de rossi..mamma mia


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

E 4, scontato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

giovinco


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

si vabbe barzagli stile dani alves ahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

l'unica avversaria rimane il Napoli


----------



## The P (29 Settembre 2012)

Grande galoppata e grandissimo assist di Barzagli *__*

Sono queste le cose che fanno esaltare un tifoso e vengono solo quando una squadra sta bene fisicamente e mentalmente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Settembre 2012)

Contro la Juve non puoi giocare con un gioco offensivo o la paghi cara, direi che la Juve per quello che ha fatto, specie nel primo tempo, poteva fare circa una decina di gol. Roma disastrosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

Ma noi contro la Juve quanto perderemo?


----------



## smallball (29 Settembre 2012)

3 o 4 almeno


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (29 Settembre 2012)

La Juventus rischia di stravincere il campionato con 10 giornate di anticipo...


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Settembre 2012)

Sono triste


----------



## JoKeR (29 Settembre 2012)

Pensavo ne prendessero 7. Hanno limitato i danni. Attualmente la Roma è ridicola bastava vedere tutte le partite che ha giocato finora (eccetto la vittoria a san siro) per capire che fine avrebbero fatto...


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma noi contro la Juve quanto perderemo?



Vinciamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vinciamo


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pensavo ne prendessero 7. Hanno limitato i danni. Attualmente la Roma è ridicola bastava vedere tutte le partite che ha giocato finora (eccetto la vittoria a san siro) per capire che fine avrebbero fatto...



non è che hanno limitato i danni, è la juve che ha smesso di giocare, hanno fatto schifo tutta la partita secondo me non cambiando di una virgola il loro modo di giocare, se la juve avesse giocato il secondo tempo con la stessa intensità del primo gliene avrebbe fatti 8

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma noi contro la Juve quanto perderemo?



sicuramente ce la giochiamo meglio di questa roma, questo è sicuro


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Boh come detto sfondano quota 100


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh come detto sfondano quota 100



assolutamente no, per me non fanno più di 80 punti


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> assolutamente no, per me non fanno più di 80 punti



Io e te andiamo troppo d'accordo ultimamente


----------



## JoKeR (29 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non è che hanno limitato i danni, è la juve che ha smesso di giocare, hanno fatto schifo tutta la partita secondo me non cambiando di una virgola il loro modo di giocare, se la juve avesse giocato il secondo tempo con la stessa intensità del primo gliene avrebbe fatti 8
> 
> Per hanno limitato i danni intendo che ne hanno presi meno di quanti pensassi e quindi meglio così per loro. Se la Juve avesse voluto gliene faceva sicuramente 7-8.
> Alle 16 di pomeriggio avevo già pronosticato una goleada Juve ed infatti il pronostico l'ho azzeccato. Mi ha rovinato tutto il gol di Osvaldo..


----------



## tamba84 (29 Settembre 2012)

la juve gioca proprio bene.

dove sono i detrattori di pirlo,chi lo sfotteva??è un fuoriclasse assoluto che ritrovate le motivazioni insegna calcio.


e qua c'era chi diceva che van bommel era meglio..


ribadisco pirlo è il cacio,è lui che fa la differenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> la juve gioca proprio bene.
> 
> dove sono i detrattori di pirlo,chi lo sfotteva??è un fuoriclasse assoluto che ritrovate le motivazioni insegna calcio.
> 
> ...


chi lo ha marcato?? gli hanno fatto fare tutto quello che voleva..lui va in difficoltà quando il centrocampo avversario lo pressa e gioca con grande intensità


----------



## tamba84 (29 Settembre 2012)

però anche i turni precedenti è lui l'ago della bilancia per la juve.

è un fuoriclasse che ha ritrovato le giuste motivazioni.


----------



## raducioiu (29 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> la juve gioca proprio bene.
> 
> dove sono i detrattori di pirlo,chi lo sfotteva??è un fuoriclasse assoluto che ritrovate le motivazioni insegna calcio.
> 
> ...



Con Pogba al posto di Pirlo (che, ricordiamolo, ha fatto ****** nelle precedenti partite) finiva uguale. Ci sono anche un certo Vidal, un certo Marchisio, ecc... a fare la differenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> però anche i turni precedenti è lui l'ago della bilancia per la juve.
> 
> è un fuoriclasse che ha ritrovato le giuste motivazioni.



certo se lo fai giocare cosi, libero da marcature poi non ti devi neanche sorprendere se il risultato è questo, la tecnica ce l'ha mica la può perdere dall'oggi al domani, dal punto di vista fisico va in difficoltà quando affronta una squadra organizzata che gioca con tanta intensità perchè non è più quello di una volta visto che ormai ha una certa età


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'unica avversaria rimane il Napoli



..lo spero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..lo spero.



se Cavani anche quest'anno fa più di 20 gol (per me arriverà a 30 e sarà capocannoniere) e la squadra c'è (magari esplode Insigne) possono vincerlo veramente


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se Cavani anche quest'anno fa più di 20 gol (per me arriverà a 30 e sarà capocannoniere) e la squadra c'è (magari esplode Insigne) possono vincerlo veramente



...certo, almeno per me, meglio il Napoli che la Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...certo, almeno per me, meglio il Napoli che la Juve.



già...preferisco sopportare i festeggiamenti napoletani nelle piazze per 1 anno intero, che vedere i juventini vincere 1 scudetto


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2012)

in 26 minuti una punizione goal (ste barriere che si aprono sono quasi da ufficio indagini, noi soprattutto siamo gli esperti con la punizione del parma di oggi e due anni fa il primo goal del real al bernabeu) un rigore, il 3-0, una traversa di Marchisio e tutti i quattro difensori della Roma ammoniti... rotfl  Zeman


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> già...preferisco sopportare i festeggiamenti napoletani nelle piazze per 1 anno intero, che vedere i juventini vincere 1 scudetto



....come sempre, si sceglie il male minore.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Io non vedo l'ora che conte se ne vada..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2012)

_"La Juve gioca il miglior calcio d'Europa"_ (cit. Arrigo Sacchi)
_"Questa squadra ha STRAVINTO il campionato dell'anno scorso" _(cit. Sandro Piccinini)


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> _"La Juve gioca il miglior calcio d'Europa"_ (cit. Arrigo Sacchi)
> _"Questa squadra ha STRAVINTO il campionato dell'anno scorso" _(cit. Sandro Piccinini)



ma che si sono fumati??


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Beh non hanno tutti i torti...oltre al barcellona, quale sarebbe la squadra che gioca un bel calcio? il city? il psg? non e' che siccome hanno fenomeni in squadra giocano bene. ad oggi bisogna essere onesti e dire che la juve e' una delle migliori d'europa.

Per quanto riguarda il campionato , boh non hanno mai perso ( e non tirate fuori il gol di muntari perche' altrimenti anche il gol di matri lo era, dunque sarebbe finita 2 a 2.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (30 Settembre 2012)

Zeman sei piacevolmente tornato a succhiare l'ombra. Maestro di calcio per perdenti. Insegna ai ragazzini come prenderne 4.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me i tifosi si son gia' stancati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Prima quattro anni di Inter, poi Juve, a noi giustamente è spettato solo un annetto  che seccatura.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Non so se giochino il miglior calcio d'Europa (forse no) ma giocano comunque un gran calcio. Questo gli va riconosciuto.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Mi veniva da piangere solo a guardare la panchina. 

Lichtsteiner- Isla- Quagliarella -Asamoah -Pogba

Poi guardo la nostra e vedo :

Antonini, Flamini, Strasser, Niang,Pazzini.


Cioe' ma che roba e'?


----------



## Gollume (30 Settembre 2012)

Sono i più forti di gran lunga. 
Gli va riconosciuto che giocano un calcio esaltante, spettacolare e sempre intensissimo. Hanno la fame che li porterà lontano.


Meritano le loro vittorie.

Ciò non toglie che godrò come un pazzo quando verranno eliminati in Champions dal Barcellona.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che si sono fumati??



Non si sono fumati nulla. Hanno ragione!


----------



## Brain84 (30 Settembre 2012)

Questa Juve ha pochissimi punti deboli, è di gran lunga la squadra più forte d'Italia e fra le prime 5 d'Europa secondo me


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Non si sono fumati nulla. Hanno ragione!



Diciamo meglio che la Juve gioca attualmente uno dei migliori calci d'Europa e che il campionato scorso lo ha straperso il Milan nelle ultime giornate.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Barzagli al 90esimo che corre come un cammello e ha la lucidità di fare l'assist. Questi sono dopatissimi, è riaperta la farmacia juve.


----------



## Hammer (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Barzagli al 90esimo che corre come un cammello e ha la lucidità di fare l'assist. Questi sono dopatissimi, è riaperta la farmacia juve.



Vedremo se in Champions correranno ancora come ieri sera...


----------



## Livestrong (30 Settembre 2012)

Zeman va accettato per quello che è, è capace di vincerle tutte come di perderle (sonoramente) tutte


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2012)

Troppo forti dai, mi sa che questi non perderanno mai piu. Allenamento per la CL. Mi chiedo se Conte ha fatto qualche patto col diavolo.


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppo forti dai, mi sa che questi non perderanno mai piu. Allenamento per la CL. Mi chiedo se Conte ha fatto qualche patto col diavolo.



Conte, per quanto odioso possa essere, si sta dimostrando semplicemente un gran allenatore. E' si fortunato, ha si un'ottima squadra, gioca si contro nessuno, però i gobbi giocano bene. E per me è merito suo!


----------



## juventino (30 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente non mi sarei mai aspettato di stravincere così facilmente sta partita. Mi aspettavo una Roma molto motivata a batterci e ammetto che ero molto preoccupato che tirassero fuori una prestazione come quella delle Fiorentina martedì. Ma infondo meglio così. Zeman è semplicemente un allenatore che ormai ha fatto il suo tempo, ormai va bene solo per piccole realtà.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2012)

Ho smesso di vederla al terzo gol.Pazzesco.


----------



## Pamparulez (30 Settembre 2012)

Per il campionato italiano hanno una rosa pazzesca. Non oso immaginare con un vero centravanti cosa potrebbero fare. 
Hanno un centrocampo (comprendo anche gli esterni) clamoroso.. possono alternare chi vogliono restando sempre molto fisici e tecnici.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

A zeman va dato tempo. La roma ha cambiato tutti o quasi i giocatori mentre la juve è la stessa di un anno fa. Giudicarlo ora non ha senso.
Ciò che si può giudicare è che la juve sfrutta doping pesante per i suoi giocatori e mi sembra palese. Ovviamente nessuno però ne parla, nessuno che insinui qualche dubbio sulla grande lealtà degli agnelli (gnek) o della famiglia bianconera.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Zeman va accettato per quello che è, è capace di vincerle tutte come di perderle (sonoramente) tutte


questa non è una squadra di zeman, una squadra di zeman se la sarebbe giocata tutta in attacco prendendo gol in contropiede, qua sono stati a guardare per tutta la partita


----------



## Tom! (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> A zeman va dato tempo. La roma ha cambiato tutti o quasi i giocatori mentre la juve è la stessa di un anno fa. Giudicarlo ora non ha senso.
> Ciò che si può giudicare è che la juve sfrutta doping pesante per i suoi giocatori e mi sembra palese. Ovviamente nessuno però ne parla, nessuno che insinui qualche dubbio sulla grande lealtà degli agnelli (gnek) o della famiglia bianconera.




Sei ironico?


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Dipende su cosa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> A zeman va dato tempo. La roma ha cambiato tutti o quasi i giocatori mentre la juve è la stessa di un anno fa. Giudicarlo ora non ha senso.
> Ciò che si può giudicare è che la juve sfrutta doping pesante per i suoi giocatori e mi sembra palese. Ovviamente nessuno però ne parla, nessuno che insinui qualche dubbio sulla grande lealtà degli agnelli (gnek) o della famiglia bianconera.



il dubbio viene considerando che tra giorni fa sembravano morti ( anche se non è vero perchè comunque difendendosi hanno corso moltissimo) e adesso hanno fatto una partita dal punto di vista atletico incredibile, se non sono dopati c'è da fare ai complimenti ai loro preparatori, ha fatto impressione soprattutto lo scatto di barzagli al 90esimo che si fa tutto il campo a una velocità incredibile per servire l'assist a giovinco, stiamo parlando di barzagli


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma quali preparatori dai. Una squadra con la storia della giuvendus. Questi han riaperto le farmacie, agricola is back on the field. Altro che epo..altro che preparazione.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2012)

ci dovrebbero essere i controlli antidoping ogni settimana, io non ho le prove come faccio a essere cosi sicuro, quello che c'è di sicuro è che ogni partita vanno a mille


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Barzagli al 90esimo che corre come un cammello e ha la lucidità di fare l'assist. Questi sono dopatissimi, è riaperta la farmacia juve.



quotissimo. Qua improvvisamente si sono riscoperti fenomeni gente come Barzagli, uno da sempre considerato un mediocre.Ma obiettivamente dove si è mai visto Barzagli (che io sappia mai distintosi per doti da velocista) che all'88esimo prende palla, fa il sombrero a Taddei e se ne va in velocità alla Usain Bolt, facendosi tutta la fascia e creando il vuoto tra sé ed il suo inseguitore? Mi sembra di rivedere le inspiegabili sgroppate dei vari Jarni e Porrini di un tempo.


----------



## Tom! (30 Settembre 2012)

Spiegatemi come hanno fatto l'anno scorso a non infortunarsi, pozione magica?
Pozione magica anche quest'anno?
Ma facciamo i seri, questi si fanno il c.ulo negli allenamenti, anche perché il doping non evita gli infortuni. 
Cosa non avete capito? Che la juve non corre più degli altri, ma sono gli altri che corrono il doppio (Roma esclusa questa sera) perché loro fanno girare palla. 
Guardate tutte le partite che sono stati messi in difficoltà. Il genoa ha corso senza sosta come dei pazzi, poi però non ha retto nel secondo tempo e hanno perso.
Stessa cosa noi nella partita del gol di Muntari, abbiamo corso come dei pazzi con la bava alla bocca per 30 minuti, poi siamo calati e ci hanno fatto il sedere a strisce, tant'è che nel secondo tempo non abbiamo fatto niente.
L'unica che ha messo realmente in difficoltà la juve è la fiorentina che ha fatto la stessa cosa nostra e del Genoa però per 90 MINUTI interi. 
La juve si limita a far girare molto la palla e a far muovere i giocatori non in possesso, ma non mi sembra affatto che corrano come le avversarie incontrate sopra citate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2012)

ho capito perchè volevano seedorf, hanno preso pirlo tutta gente morta a livello atletico ma che ha qualità, tanto ci pensano loro a rimetterli a nuovo, potrebbero prendere anche gianni rivera, sarebbe il loro top player eper fortuna che non hanno pensato a ronaldinho

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma facciamo i seri, questi si fanno il **** negli allenamenti, anche perché il doping non evita gli infortuni.
> Cosa non avete capito? Che la juve non corre più degli altri, ma sono gli altri che corrono il doppio (Roma esclusa questa sera) perché loro fanno girare palla.
> Guardate tutte le partite che sono stati messi in difficoltà. Il genoa ha corso senza sosta come dei pazzi, poi però non ha retto nel secondo tempo e hanno perso.
> Stessa cosa noi nella partita del gol di Muntari, abbiamo corso come dei pazzi con la bava alla bocca per 30 minuti, poi siamo calati e ci hanno fatto il **** tant'è che nel secondo tempo non abbiamo fatto niente.
> ...


il doping non evita gli infortuni??hai mai sentito parlare di robe che si danno per velocizzare il recupero da un infortunio, a loro è capitato spesso che recuperano subito da un infortunio, questo mi fa pensare male..e poi la juve corre molto più delle altre basta andare a vedere le statistiche e soprattutto lo fa con una lucidità impressionante per tutta la partita, gli avversari corrono ma a poco a poco perdono lucidità e loro se ci fai caso vincono sempre le partite nel secondo tempio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho capito perchè volevano seedorf, hanno preso pirlo tutta gente morta a livello atletico ma che ha qualità, tanto ci pensano loro a rimetterli a nuovo, potrebbero prendere anche gianni rivera, sarebbe il loro top player eper fortuna che non hanno pensato a ronaldinho


Ronaldinho sarebbe tornato quello del pallone d'oro.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Il doping, se sfruttato bene, evita tutto e potenzia tutto. E mi sembra inutile fare discorsi tattici del tipo che fan girare la palla eccetera visto che corrono ogni partita come suini in fuga dal macello. L'ombra del doping è più che una teoria e considerati anche i precedenti (conte di EPO ne sa qualcosa, ma anche la squadra dei dopatissimi di fine anni novanta, lo scudetto rubato al parma eccetera eccetera nella grande storia bianconera). Ovviamente però si parlerà di grande juve, grande gioco ecc. visto che siamo in idaglia e guai ad accusare la juve, loro sono solo vittime di GOMBLODDI.


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La juve si limita a far girare molto la palla e a far muovere i giocatori non in possesso, ma non mi sembra affatto che corrano come le avversarie incontrate sopra citate.



Ma se pressano e fanno movimento senza palla sistematicamente?Ma se li vedi ripiegare e riposizionarsi perfettamente anche dopo aver aggirato il pressing iniziale? Io mi rifiuto di pensare che CHiellini, Vidal e quagliarella possano fregare il record di partite consecutive senza sconfitte a Baresi, Rijkaard e Van Baten. Ne va della credibilità del calcio


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma quale fregare il record. Chi non ha l'anello al naso sa che questi, come la loro storia certifica, sono l'inno alla corruzione del mondo del calcio italico. Per me il record non lo batteranno mai, moralmente parlando. Poi che si dopino quanto vogliono e corrano quanto vogliono.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Zeman va accettato per quello che è, è capace di vincerle tutte come di perderle (sonoramente) tutte



A me sinceramente non è mai piaciuto...


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma quale fregare il record. Chi non ha l'anello al naso sa che questi, come la loro storia certifica, sono l'inno alla corruzione del mondo del calcio italico. Per me il record non lo batteranno mai, moralmente parlando. Poi che si dopino quanto vogliono e corrano quanto vogliono.


per quanto mi riguarda la striscia di imbattibilità è già stata interrotta quel 24 febbraio c.a.


----------



## Tom! (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il doping, se sfruttato bene, evita tutto e potenzia tutto. E mi sembra inutile fare discorsi tattici del tipo che fan girare la palla eccetera visto che corrono ogni partita come suini in fuga dal macello. L'ombra del doping è più che una teoria e considerati anche i precedenti (conte di EPO ne sa qualcosa, ma anche la squadra dei dopatissimi di fine anni novanta, lo scudetto rubato al parma eccetera eccetera nella grande storia bianconera). Ovviamente però si parlerà di grande juve, grande gioco ecc. visto che siamo in idaglia e guai ad accusare la juve, loro sono solo vittime di GOMBLODDI.




Mi dici una partita in questo campionato dove hanno corso "come suini in fuga dal macello" ?


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Ieri han corso poco ? Barzagli al 90esimo che sembra usain bolt è cosa normale ? Sti qui giocano tutte le partite ai 100 all'ora. Se non è doping questo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Prinz ha scritto:


> per quanto mi riguarda la striscia di imbattibilità è già stata interrotta quel 24 febbraio c.a.



Esatto. 2-1 milan e tutti a casa, se il campionato di serie A fosse un torneo serio e onesto. Ormai io godo che il milan non lo vincerà quest'anno perchè è il trofeo della corruzione, è giusto che lo vinca la juve. Noi pensiamo a costruirci una squadra ONESTAMENTE.


----------



## Tom! (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ieri han corso poco ? Barzagli al 90esimo che sembra usain bolt è cosa normale ? Sti qui giocano tutte le partite ai 100 all'ora. Se non è doping questo...




Ma lo sai che ieri Barzagli è stato FERMO una partita intera? L'hai vista la partita? Ci credo che al 90esimo era fresco come una rosa.
La roma non ha fatto altro che rincorrere la palla tutto il tempo, la juve era organizzata e la faceva girare come più gli piaceva, poi al momento giusto andavano in profondità.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Non è tanto la freschezza avuta che comunque è sospetta visto che in 90 minuti di energie fisiche e mentali ne sprechi SEMPRE. Piuttosto la rapidità di barzagli (mai stato famoso per essere veloce), e la lucidità per l'assist a giovinco, al 90° che mi sembra molto sospetta. Che sia stato fermo lo dici tu, un difensore si deve muovere, marcare continuamente e nel 2 tempo la roma si è fatta vedere spesso in avanti. La juve ieri ha corso tantissimo, ma anche le altre partite corrono sempre tantissimo. E parlare di preparazione fisica adeguata, guardando anche al passato della gloriosa società bianconera, mi sembra fuori luogo. Questi si dopano come uova marce.


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Mi dici una partita in questo campionato dove hanno corso "come suini in fuga dal macello" ?



tutte, tranne fiorentina - juve. Ripeto, questi pressano in 3 o 4 sul portatore e se per caso riesci ad aggirare il pressing ti trovi comunque la squadra schierata. Arrivano da tutte le parti, mai visto niente di simile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Altra cosa: questi dall'inizio dell'anno scorso non hanno mai avuto un calo atletico. Mai.


----------



## Tom! (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non è tanto la freschezza avuta che comunque è sospetta visto che in 90 minuti di energie fisiche e mentali ne sprechi SEMPRE. Piuttosto la rapidità di barzagli (mai stato famoso per essere veloce), e la lucidità per l'assist a giovinco, al 90° che mi sembra molto sospetta. Che sia stato fermo lo dici tu, un difensore si deve muovere, marcare continuamente e nel 2 tempo la roma si è fatta vedere spesso in avanti. La juve ieri ha corso tantissimo, ma anche le altre partite corrono sempre tantissimo. E parlare di preparazione fisica adeguata, guardando anche al passato della gloriosa società bianconera, mi sembra fuori luogo. Questi si dopano come uova marce.



Come si dopa il barcellona.Come si è dopata la spagna agli europei. Giusto? Ma le partite della premier le vedete mai?
Boh ragazzi, io sinceramente non vedo così la superiorità di questa juve. Secondo me vi siete fissati con il "corrono sempre", che è stato il motto della stagione scorsa. Questa stagione non hanno corso MAI come in certe partite dell'anno scorso, hanno imparato a dosare meglio le energie e a disporsi meglio in campo. La fiorentina la partita precedente ha corso come mai ha fatto la juve quest'anno.
Certo sicuramente hanno una preparazione atletica da fare invidia, come dimostra infatti l'assenza di infortuni, che ripeto il doping non può annullare.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Settembre 2012)

E' una Juventus da Champions, pochi *****. Con un po' di fortuna può vincerla. Ne sono stra sicuro.
Sono pazzeschi.


----------



## MilanForever (30 Settembre 2012)

Adesso la juve vince perchè si dopa, occhio perchè avete molto in comune con alcuni interisti  

Scherzi a parte, io sono milanista fino al midollo e "odio" la juve sportivamente, specie dopo lo scorso anno, ma non ho alcun tipo di problema ad ammettere che quest'anno sono di un altro pianeta, senza tirare in ballo arbitri, doping e quant'altro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> Come si dopa il barcellona.Come si è dopata la spagna agli europei. Giusto? Ma le partite della premier le vedete mai?



Eh, appunto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Settembre 2012)

doping o no della juve a me poco importa , bisogna cambiare la nostra preparazione atletica perche è disastrosa


----------



## pennyhill (30 Settembre 2012)

Il solito grafico. 
Che vuoi notare da questo coso?  Quanto sia _stata corta_ la Giuve e come abbia coperto il campo nella sua ampiezza.


----------



## LeonFlare (30 Settembre 2012)

Squadra corta, pressing alto di max 10 secondi, giro palla veloce, possesso palla, preparazione atletica, alimentazione, allenamento alla forza (non alla resistenza come fa il resto delle squadre della serie A), andate a vedere il preparatore atletico spagnolo della juventus (Julio Tous) cosa disse : "La resistenza invecchia, la forza ringiovanisce". 

Contro la Fiorentina non eravamo dopati e adesso contro la Roma si...strano come cambia l'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Vinz (30 Settembre 2012)

A casa mia si chiama agonismo, non doping. Solo perchè i nostri sono delle mammolette vergognose, non significa che i gobbi si dopino. L'anno dello scudetto anche i nostri correvano come i cavalli...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Settembre 2012)

Quando a questi livelli (intendo di intensità e fisico) ci giocava il MIlan di Sacchi non mi sembra che qualcuno parlasse di doping.


----------



## runner (30 Settembre 2012)

dunque chiariamo una cosa....Sacchi faceva giocare bene dei fuoriclasse.....
questi no!!


----------



## pennyhill (30 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque chiariamo una cosa....Sacchi faceva giocare bene dei fuoriclasse.....
> questi no!!



Ha parlato di intensità e fisico, il valore dei giocatori conta poco, perché va considerato nel contesto in cui si “esibiscono”


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Sono forti raga. Anzi, sono molto forti. Bisogna ammetterlo e fargli i complimenti. Hanno lavorato bene e speso molto. Questi sono i risultati.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2012)

Sono semplicemente troppo forti. L'anno scorso in estate ridevamo per Conte..

Ma è, onestamente, un grandissimo allenatore. Vidal lo ha trasformato in un fenomeno (13 mil) Marchisio era un mediocre trasformato pure lui, lichestainer terzino trasformato esterno fortissimo. Pirlo rinato.

Poi ieri hanno giocato con de ceglie e cacares, fate conto voi. Hanno un centrocampo da paura fanno sia da attaccanti che da difensori. Voi dite che sono sotto le big in europa, pero raga questi subiscono POCHISSIMI GOL.
Il barca in difesa è ridicola( 1-2 gol a partita gli prendono) il real pure il city uguale. 
Questi tra campionato e CL hanno sibito 5 gol, di cui 1 su rigore 1 per colpa di bonucci...
Poi al conad stadium sono sempre loro a dominare sempre, credo che neppure il barca uscirebbe senza prenderle al conad....


----------



## runner (30 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ha parlato di intensità e fisico, il valore dei giocatori conta poco, perché va considerato nel contesto in cui si “esibiscono”



non ho capito....quando c' era Sacchi i campionati erano facili per caso?


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Quando a questi livelli (intendo di intensità e fisico) ci giocava il MIlan di Sacchi non mi sembra che qualcuno parlasse di doping.



a parte che il Milan di Sacchi giocava con Baresi, Maldini, Rijkaard e Van basten, non Bonucci, DE ceglie, Vidal e Quagliarella. A parte questo, quel Milan non correva così e con questa continuità


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Si, si agonismo. Certo. Come negli anni novanta. Conte non si dopava, l'EMO nelle sue vene non c'era, è tutto ok e grande juve. Pensatela come volete, io sono sicuro che la farmacia juve (agricola ve lo siete scordati ?) ha riaperto i battenti.


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

che poi abbiano una preparazione atletica spaventosa è fuor di dubbio.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> che poi abbiano una preparazione atletica spaventosa è fuor di dubbio.



Si si certo, una base devi averla. Alla quale aggiungi ben note, o meno, sostanze.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> non ho capito....quando c' era Sacchi i campionati erano facili per caso?



No, semmai ho detto il contrario.  Quel Milan con quelle caratteristiche e con giocatori più forti presi individualmente emergeva in un contesto più difficile, perché la giuve non può risaltare per queste caratteristiche in un contesto molto più modesto come quello attuale?


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

A che per me e' inconcepibile la condizione fisica che hanno


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, semmai ho detto il contrario.  Quel Milan con quelle caratteristiche e con giocatori più forti presi individualmente emergeva in un contesto più difficile, perché la giuve non può risaltare per queste caratteristiche in un contesto molto più modesto come quello attuale?



Per la sua storia che certifica che loro e l'onestà hanno poco da spartire ? Perchè quel milan aveva ben altri interpreti ? perchè vedere barzagli alla usain bolt al 90esimo + assist è un tantino sospetto ? Perchè ecc. ecc. basta che ti guardi la storia di questa grande società e tra una striscia di agnelli padre e una siringa casualmente finita nelle vene di conte, capirai molte cose.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Per la sua storia che certifica che loro e l'onestà hanno poco da spartire ? Perchè quel milan aveva ben altri interpreti ? perchè vedere barzagli alla usain bolt al 90esimo + assist è un tantino sospetto ? Perchè ecc. ecc. basta che ti guardi la storia di questa grande società e tra una striscia di agnelli padre e una siringa casualmente finita nelle vene di conte, capirai molte cose.



Sull’uso di “aiuti esterni" ho già detto la mia nel vecchio forum, è impensabile che non circolino in uno sport dove girano così tanti soldi. Allo stesso tempo è da ingenui pensare che sia un fenomeno circoscritto a poche realtà e non diffuso, Quello che prende X lo prende anche Y.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Certo. Ma anche generalizzare troppo, quando è la STORIA stessa a smentirti, è sbagliato. La juve è sinonimo di corruzione nel mondo del calcio, a tutti i livelli. Che siano solo loro il male no, assolutamente. Ma che loro siano la radice maligna da estirpare, il tumore che affligge il mondo calcistico italiano da tanti, troppi anni, è sicuramente giusto e provato quasi scientificamente. Perchè lo scudetto rubato al parma, le perizie della epo su conte, e ti faccio solo due esempi, non si sono ripetuti in molte altre squadre mi sembra. Ma potrei stare a parlare ore e ore e giorni delle scorrettezze commesse da questi ladri, bugiardi, corrotti e malintenzionati criminali. La banda bassotti è la luce dell'onestà in confronto alla famiglia agnelli.


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

poi sta storia che la Juve fa girare a vuoto gli avversari è un'altra barzelletta. A me non pare che questi giochino con Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas. NOn mi pare una squadra con una qualità di palleggio paragonabile a quella del barcellona. Semplicemente fanno continuo movimento senza palla (ergo grande dispendio di energie---->preparazione atletica mostruosa) e hanno sempre più soluzioni di passaggio, ma non è che Vidal e Marchisio (per carità, dei signori giocatori) abbiano i piedi di Iniesta e D. Silva. Il Milan di Ancelotti dava le piste alla Juve attuale in termini di fraseggio e possesso palla, ma non ha mai corso così.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma anche generalizzare troppo, quando è la STORIA stessa a smentirti, è sbagliato. La juve è sinonimo di corruzione nel mondo del calcio, a tutti i livelli. Che siano solo loro il male no, assolutamente. Ma che loro siano la radice maligna da estirpare, il tumore che affligge il mondo calcistico italiano da tanti, troppi anni, è sicuramente giusto e provato quasi scientificamente. Perchè lo scudetto rubato al parma, le perizie della epo su conte, e ti faccio solo due esempi, non si sono ripetuti in molte altre squadre mi sembra. Ma potrei stare a parlare ore e ore e giorni delle scorrettezze commesse da questi ladri, bugiardi, corrotti e malintenzionati criminali. La banda bassotti è la luce dell'onestà in confronto alla famiglia agnelli.



Ripeto, sul doping facciamo test seri, inchieste ad ampio raggio, poi vediamo cosa viene fuori. Una volta che indaghi sulla Juve, dovevi stanare tutte l’ambiente calcio per vedere quanto il fenomeno fosse diffuso, non lo si è voluto fare.


----------



## Tom! (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si si certo, una base devi averla. Alla quale aggiungi ben note, o meno, sostanze.



Una nuova specie sta nascendo.... il milanista interista!


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Una nuova specie sta nascendo.... il milanista interista!



lo sportivo politically correct a tutti i costi, quello che magari rinnega calciopoli per dare la colpa degli scudetti persi ad Ancelotti ed esaltare i gobbi, è anche peggio. Probabilmente se avessimo detto questo cose negli anni 90 saremmo stati dipinti come interisti e piangina pure allora, eppure quel che è venuto fuori successivamente è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Io nel dubbio rendo onore al merito, ma i sospetti me li tengo, perché quando c'è la rube di mezzo è sempre meglio tenere alta la guardia, non si sa mai...


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> poi sta storia che la Juve fa girare a vuoto gli avversari è un'altra barzelletta. A me non pare che questi giochino con Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas. NOn mi pare una squadra con una qualità di palleggio paragonabile a quella del barcellona. Semplicemente fanno continuo movimento senza palla (ergo grande dispendio di energie---->preparazione atletica mostruosa) e hanno sempre più soluzioni di passaggio, ma non è che Vidal e Marchisio (per carità, dei signori giocatori) abbiano i piedi di Iniesta e D. Silva. Il Milan di Ancelotti dava le piste alla Juve attuale in termini di fraseggio e possesso palla, ma non ha mai corso così.



Ma anche solo mettere vagamente in relazione quel milan e quella juve fa ridere. Questa juve sta giocando contro nessuno. Contro nessuno.

Pre calciopoli questa squadra avrebbe preso 15 punti dalla capolista.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> poi sta storia che la Juve fa girare a vuoto gli avversari è un'altra barzelletta. A me non pare che questi giochino con Xavi, Iniesta e Fabregas. NOn mi pare una squadra con una qualità di palleggio paragonabile a quella del barcellona. Semplicemente fanno continuo movimento senza palla (ergo grande dispendio di energie---->preparazione atletica mostruosa) e hanno sempre più soluzioni di passaggio, ma non è che Vidal e Marchisio (per carità, dei signori giocatori) abbiano i piedi di Iniesta e D. Silva. Il Milan di Ancelotti dava le piste alla Juve attuale in termini di fraseggio e possesso palla, ma non ha mai corso così.



Presi individualmente, parlando solo di piedi come scrivi tu, sul puro palleggio anche Ancelotti, Rijkaard e Colombo oggi andrebbero sotto contro Fabregas, Xavi Iniesta.
Poi però conta anche l’organizzazione che da l’allenatore, il fatto che tutti in quel Milan sapessero quello che dovevano fare in campo, con movimenti senza palla ripetuti in modo maniacale in allenamento. Con l’11 titolare schierato in campo in allenamento a provare i movimenti senza pallone. Lo stesso Sacchi mi pare, ricordava come un giocatore in media durante la partita avesse il pallone tra i piedi per pochissimi minuti, quindi è fondamentale ciò che fa negli altri minuti. Mi sovviene il dato statistico di Mario Gomez in una partita degli scorsi europei, quando segnò 2 gol toccando palla per soli 17 secondi in tutta la partita.


----------



## Prinz (30 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Presi individualmente, parlando solo di piedi come scrivi tu, sul puro palleggio anche Ancelotti, Rijkaard e Colombo oggi andrebbero sotto contro Fabregas, Xavi Iniesta.
> Poi però conta anche l’organizzazione che da l’allenatore, il fatto che tutti in quel Milan sapessero quello che dovevano fare in campo, con movimenti senza palla ripetuti in modo maniacale in allenamento. Con l’11 titolare schierato in campo in allenamento a provare i movimenti senza pallone. Lo stesso Sacchi mi pare, ricordava come un giocatore in media durante la partita avesse il pallone tra i piedi per pochissimi minuti, quindi è fondamentale ciò che fa negli altri minuti. Mi sovviene il dato statistico di Mario Gomez in una partita degli scorsi europei, quando segnò 2 gol toccando palla per soli 17 secondi in tutta la partita.


ma infatti il Milan di Sacchi non c'entra proprio niente, perché non era una squadra basata sul tiki taka. Io infatti ho citato il Milan ancelottiano, squadra improntata sul possesso palla. Qua sembra che la Juve all'improvviso sia diventato il Barcellona e nasconda il pallone agli avversari con il tiki taka. Falso. Tu stesso fai riferimento al movimento senza palla, confermando il senso del mio post. E cioè che non è vero che la Juve fa correre gli altri con il possesso di palla, ma è il movimento senza palla, ergo la CORSA, a fargli tenere il pallone più degli altri e non le sopraffine qualità di fraseggio di Marchisio e Barzagli


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ripeto, sul doping facciamo test seri, inchieste ad ampio raggio, poi vediamo cosa viene fuori. Una volta che indaghi sulla Juve, dovevi stanare tutte l’ambiente calcio per vedere quanto il fenomeno fosse diffuso, non lo si è voluto fare.



Se facessero test seri, la juve già da 15 anni dovrebbe essere stata radiata dal calcio. Il problema non si pone.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tom! ha scritto:


> Una nuova specie sta nascendo.... il milanista interista!



Interista lo dici a un tuo parente, non a me.


----------



## 2515 (30 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Presi individualmente, parlando solo di piedi come scrivi tu, sul puro palleggio anche Ancelotti, Rijkaard e Colombo oggi andrebbero sotto contro Fabregas, Xavi Iniesta.
> Poi perÃ² conta anche lâ€™organizzazione che da lâ€™allenatore, il fatto che tutti in quel Milan sapessero quello che dovevano fare in campo, con movimenti senza palla ripetuti in modo maniacale in allenamento. Con lâ€™11 titolare schierato in campo in allenamento a provare i movimenti senza pallone. Lo stesso Sacchi mi pare, ricordava come un giocatore in media durante la partita avesse il pallone tra i piedi per pochissimi minuti, quindi Ã¨ fondamentale ciÃ² che fa negli altri minuti. Mi sovviene il dato statistico di Mario Gomez in una partita degli scorsi europei, quando segnÃ² 2 gol toccando palla per soli 17 secondi in tutta la partita.



Sacchi: Solitamente un giocatore tiene la palla al massimo per 2 minuti in tutta la partita. Io vi spiegherÃ² cosa fare negli altri 88 minuti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2012)

Madonna che figura popopopopopo di ***** Zeman!


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Se avessero Cavani lì davanti vincerebbero la Champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se avessero Cavani lì davanti vincerebbero la Champions


Appena detto poco fa ad un amico.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se avessero Cavani lì davanti vincerebbero la Champions



E ma se noi avessimo Ibra e Thiago a questo punto saremo a punteggio pieno! 

Detto questo,anche con Cavani sarebbero inferiori a Barca e Real!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono semplicemente troppo forti. L'anno scorso in estate ridevamo per Conte..
> 
> Ma è, onestamente, un grandissimo allenatore. Vidal lo ha trasformato in un fenomeno (13 mil) Marchisio era un mediocre trasformato pure lui, lichestainer terzino trasformato esterno fortissimo. Pirlo rinato.
> 
> ...



A raga questi giocano in un campionato ridicolo,dove facciamo ridere i polli.Poi metterla sul piano del Barca e Real è paradossale.Quelle squadre sono di un altro livello!


----------



## Brontolo (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Barzagli al 90esimo che corre come un cammello e ha la lucidità di fare l'assist. Questi sono dopatissimi, è riaperta la farmacia juve.



bah...lo avesse fatto chiunque altro, gli avreste fatto solamente complimenti. sarebbe ora di iniziare a guardare le cose con un minimo di obbiettività: sono molto ben preparati dal punto di vista atletico e ben motivati dal punto di vista psicologico. Punto. Non è necessario anche l'aiuto farmacologico per avere risultati superiori alle aspettative...oltre al fatto che una partita come quella non fa testo...sembrava di sparare sulla croce rossa, altro che partita combattuta.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> bah...lo avesse fatto chiunque altro, gli avreste fatto solamente complimenti. sarebbe ora di iniziare a guardare le cose con un minimo di obbiettività: sono molto ben preparati dal punto di vista atletico e ben motivati dal punto di vista psicologico. Punto. Non è necessario anche l'aiuto farmacologico per avere risultati superiori alle aspettative...oltre al fatto che una partita come quella non fa testo...sembrava di sparare sulla croce rossa, altro che partita combattuta.



Non ho parlato di partita combattuta, prima cosa. (cit.)

Seconda cosa, se fosse stato qualcun'altro gli avrei fatto i complimenti forse, ma visto che si parla della juve, pensare male è UN OBBLIGO MORALE. E il doping, imho, è incessante nelle vene di costoro.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Settembre 2012)

Mi chiedo allora che cosa abbiano preso i giocatori della Fiorentina, visto che hanno corso dal primo all'ultimo minuto più della Juve...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ma se noi avessimo Ibra e Thiago a questo punto saremo a punteggio pieno!
> 
> Detto questo,anche con Cavani sarebbero inferiori a Barca e Real!
> 
> ...


Sono di un altro livello, si.
Tuttavia sono stra sicuro che sia il Real che il Barça suderebbero sette camicie per eliminare la Juve, intanto abbiamo visto come hanno recuperato sotto 2-0 allo Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo allora che cosa abbiano preso i giocatori della Fiorentina, visto che hanno corso dal primo all'ultimo minuto più della Juve...



Non lo fanno sempre, da due anni, sistematicamente. E non hanno la storia di doping, corruzione, mafia, furti, aggressioni, arroganza, droga che ha la juventus.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono di un altro livello, si.
> Tuttavia sono stra sicuro che sia il Real che il Barça suderebbero sette camicie per eliminare la Juve, intanto abbiamo visto come hanno recuperato sotto 2-0 allo Stamford Bridge.



Che la Juve sia un gran bella squadra,ottima al livello europeo,nessuno lo nega,ma è inferiore e non di poco al duo spagnolo e anche al Bayern.Poi il Chelsea è inferiore alla Juve,quindi inutile menarla fino all'infinito co sta rimonta!


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Che bello comunque, la curva sara' contenta di sorbirsi minimo 3-4 anni di dominio bianconero dopo 3-4 di colore nerazzurro.
Il grande CICLO rossonero (2010/2011) Stop.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Non lo fanno sempre, da due anni, sistematicamente. E non hanno la storia di doping, corruzione, mafia, furti, aggressioni, arroganza, droga che ha la juventus.



Hai le prove? Guarda che i controlli li fanno sistematicamente.


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Hai le prove? Guarda che i controlli li fanno sistematicamente.



Si certo i controlli. hahahahahaha. I controlli dice. E conte è una persona onesta e carrera non è imputato d'omicidio. Detto questo le prove non le ho, ma non si hanno tutt'ora per lo scudo rubato al parma, eppure mi sembra sia tangibile come furto... o no ? Sono cose che si sanno, e ci sono fatti e vicende del passato a certificarli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ma se noi avessimo Ibra e Thiago a questo punto saremo a punteggio pieno!
> 
> Detto questo,anche con Cavani sarebbero inferiori a Barca e Real!
> 
> ...


Sarà anche come dici tu, ma si diceva la stessa cosa anche prima del confronto contro il Chelsea e invece hanno fatto una grandissima partita. Questi hanno una convinzione e una voglia di vincere pazzesca, che forse può riuscire anche a controbilanciare il gap tecnico in un doppio confronto con le spagnole. 

Nel campionato italiano non c'è storia, anche grazie alle manovre di Berlusconi e Galliani che hanno indebolito la squadra.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si certo i controlli. hahahahahaha. I controlli dice. E conte è una persona onesta e carrera non è imputato d'omicidio. Detto questo le prove non le ho, ma non si hanno tutt'ora per lo scudo rubato al parma, eppure mi sembra sia tangibile come furto... o no ? Sono cose che si sanno, e ci sono fatti e vicende del passato a certificarli.



Puoi scrivere ciò che vuoi se ne hai le prove. Ma, come da regolamento, se qualcuno dovesse lamentarsi la responsabilità è sempre dell'autore dell'intervento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che la Juve sia un gran bella squadra,ottima al livello europeo,nessuno lo nega,ma è inferiore e non di poco al duo spagnolo e anche al Bayern.Poi il Chelsea è inferiore alla Juve,quindi inutile menarla fino all'infinito co sta rimonta!



infatti non capisco, pare che la juve ha stravinto a Londra...allora noi dopo l'1-1 al Camp Nou senza Ibra che dovevamo fare?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sarà anche come dici tu, ma si diceva la stessa cosa anche prima del confronto contro il Chelsea e invece hanno fatto una grandissima partita. Questi hanno una convinzione e una voglia di vincere pazzesca, che forse può riuscire anche a controbilanciare il gap tecnico in un doppio confronto con le spagnole.
> 
> Nel campionato italiano non c'è storia, anche grazie alle manovre di Berlusconi e Galliani che hanno indebolito la squadra.



Penso che quest'anno anche con Ibra e Thiago saremo stati inferiori.Sulla Juve che vi devo dire,tutto puo' succedere,ma la vedo inferiore,ripeto,alle 3 squadre citate e state sopravvalutando troppo la Juve.Poi se volete dire che so piu' forti fate pure,a me non cambia nulla.Per la cronoca il Chelsea non vale 1/5 del Barca!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (30 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> il Chelsea non vale 1/5 del Barca!


Già però con i 4/5 teorici in più non si vince. Val più la pratica che la grammatica e si è visto l'anno scorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso che quest'anno anche con Ibra e Thiago saremo stati inferiori.Sulla Juve che vi devo dire,tutto puo' succedere,ma la vedo inferiore,ripeto,alle 3 squadre citate e state sopravvalutando troppo la Juve.Poi se volete dire che so piu' forti fate pure,a me non cambia nulla.Per la cronoca il Chelsea non vale 1/5 del Barca!


Non dico che sono più forti. Tecnicamente sono inferiori, ma purtroppo questi non perdono mai colpi e hanno acquisito una grande convinzione, la stessa che aiutò l'Inter a vincere la Champions qualche anno fa pur non essendo la squadra migliore sulla carta. 

L'unico modo per minare questa convinzione è una sconfitta bruciante magari proprio al ritorno contro il Chelsea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che la Juve sia un gran bella squadra,ottima al livello europeo,nessuno lo nega,ma è inferiore e non di poco al duo spagnolo e anche al Bayern.Poi il Chelsea è inferiore alla Juve,quindi inutile menarla fino all'infinito co sta rimonta!


Ho detto forse il contrario ? Tuttavia, secondo te, Real e Barcellona, se dovessero affrontare la Juventus passeggerebbero ?


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh non hanno tutti i torti...oltre al barcellona, quale sarebbe la squadra che gioca un bel calcio? il city? il psg? non e' che siccome hanno fenomeni in squadra giocano bene. ad oggi bisogna essere onesti e dire che la juve e' una delle migliori d'europa.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il campionato , boh non hanno mai perso ( e non tirate fuori il gol di muntari perche' altrimenti anche il gol di matri lo era, dunque sarebbe finita 2 a 2.



Ah mò pure il PSG gioca male.

Ah è vero, c'è Ancelotti, un tumore del calcio


----------



## DexMorgan (30 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi veniva da piangere solo a guardare la panchina.
> 
> Lichtsteiner- Isla- Quagliarella -Asamoah -Pogba
> 
> ...



Cioè mi citi Pogba da una parte come se fosse un fenomeno

E poi mi citi Niang dall'altra parte come se fosse un cesso

Ma sei della Juve?


----------



## Heisenberg (30 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Puoi scrivere ciò che vuoi se ne hai le prove. Ma, come da regolamento, se qualcuno dovesse lamentarsi la responsabilità è sempre dell'autore dell'intervento.



No problem. Ciò che ho detto è ampiamente riscontrabile: conte è squalificato 10 mesi (no all'onestà) e carrera è veramente imputato d'omicidio.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho detto forse il contrario ? Tuttavia, secondo te, Real e Barcellona, se dovessero affrontare la Juventus passeggerebbero ?



Non passeggerebbero,ma passerebbero il turno certamente!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non dico che sono più forti. Tecnicamente sono inferiori, ma purtroppo questi non perdono mai colpi e hanno acquisito una grande convinzione, la stessa che aiutò l'Inter a vincere la Champions qualche anno fa pur non essendo la squadra migliore sulla carta.
> 
> L'unico modo per minare questa convinzione è una sconfitta bruciante magari proprio al ritorno contro il Chelsea.



Quindi se battessero il Chelsea non ci sarebbe nulla da fare per le altre concorrenti???Poi l'Inter davanti aveva i mostri,dietro erano una diga invalicabile ed un centrocampo mostruoso,superiore a quello della Juve.Poi se dovesse accadere l'incredibile,pazienza,significa che sono stati i migliori,come l'inter nel 2010!


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2012)

L'Inter aveva un certo milito, cosa che la Juve si sogna lontanamente


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'Inter aveva un certo milito, cosa che la Juve si sogna lontanamente



Infatti, l'unico vero limite della Juve è questo. Non per nulla nella Juve sono 'obbligati' a segnare in tanti. Con un paio di attaccanti veramente buoni, se la giocherebbe tranquilla anche in Europa.


----------



## LeonFlare (1 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg dovresti valutare e pensarci dieci volte prima di scrivere certe cose, non so se tifi Milan ma rispetto agli altri tifosi stai praticamente dicendo l'opposto...parli di truffe, doping, ladrocini, scandali, complotti, non è il tuo nickname che ti tutela bada bene.
Ma allora perchè segui il calcio ? Perchè continui a guardare le partite se SAI che è tutta una farsa ?

Piuttosto dovresti lamentarti in modo SERIO con la società e con Allegri se i calciatori del Milan NON corrono, non attaccarti al treno della mentalità italiana dove chi vince o chi ha vinto non l'ha fatto meritatamente ma dietro un complotto.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Ottobre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Infatti, l'unico vero limite della Juve è questo. Non per nulla nella Juve sono 'obbligati' a segnare in tanti. Con un paio di attaccanti veramente buoni, se la giocherebbe tranquilla anche in Europa.



La Juve se avesse un signore attaccante la davanti, credo che accentrerebbe il gioco su di lui. Invece cosi è molto meglio, questa juve non accentra il gioco su nessuno. E' l'unica squadra in europa che ha i centrocampisti che fungono da attaccanti e difensori ed è questa la forza della rube. Squadra tra l'altro che concede poco o niente. Andatevi a vedere il real fortissimi la davanti ma in difesa traballano sempre, il barca poi 1-2 gol a partita prende. 

Con questo non intendo dire che sia la piu forte di tutte..rimane comq sotto le solite note, ma la rube ora come ora è l'avversario che tutti vorrebbero evitare. 

Niente da dire Conte dimostra di quanto un allenatore sia cosi determinante in una squadra.


----------



## Principe (1 Ottobre 2012)

Sembra di essere in un forum della Juventus... Ma lo vogliamo capire che la Juve nn ha avversari ??? Ma di cosa stiamo parlando ??? Ma voi la serie a la guardate? Prima di tt se al posto di allegri l'anno scorso ci fosse stato un allenatore decente noi l'anno lo scudetto lo vinciamo senza problemi..... Se nn ammazza thiago silva in coppa Italia senza motivo. In più abbiamo giocato tt l'anno senza Pato che l'anno prima era stato decisivo...... Boateng ha giocato mezza stagione e l'anno prima era stato uno dei più determinanti aquilano ha fatto meno di mezza stagione Cassano ha giocato fino a inizio ottobre..... È ho evitato di citare giocatori vecchi che se hanno problemi fisici può essere normale. Ecco allora che tutti qua nel forum non credo che abbiamo mai sostenuto che il Milan fosse chissà quale squadra eppure potevano vincere lo scudetto tranquillamente senza molti giocatori decisivi ciò vuol dire che eravamo di molto superiori. Quest'anno non hanno un avversario degno di questo nome dall'Inter alla Roma al Milan fanno tt ridere ai polli c mille motivi.....il Napoli l'unica squadra che ha una quadratura e ha qualche big vedi hamsik e cavani gioca in difesa con Cannavaro aranica campagnaro gamberini rotfl......ma smettiamo di incensare questa Juve che se giocasse no primi anni 2000 quando la serie a era roba seria avrebbe fatto fatica ad arrivare quarta. La verità e' che hanno un grande allenatore,.., che sta facendo un autentico miracolo..... Sia per quanto riguarda la preparazione fisica sia la tattica ma singolarmente presi la Juve non la cambierai con il Milan dell'anno scorso neanche morto.....sei poi noi abbiamo un allenatore incapace una preparazione fisica ridicola e giocatori di conseguenza perennemente spaccati e' un altro discorso ma non venitemi a dire che la Juve sia chissà quale squadra perché sta cosa fa ridere. Se non si dopano le buscano dal real Madrid dal Barcellona dal Bayern monaco dal city e dallo united tranquillamente


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Juve se avesse un signore attaccante la davanti, credo che accentrerebbe il gioco su di lui. Invece cosi è molto meglio, questa juve non accentra il gioco su nessuno. E' l'unica squadra in europa che ha i centrocampisti che fungono da attaccanti e difensori ed è questa la forza della rube. Squadra tra l'altro che concede poco o niente. Andatevi a vedere il real fortissimi la davanti ma in difesa traballano sempre, il barca poi 1-2 gol a partita prende.
> 
> Con questo non intendo dire che sia la piu forte di tutte..rimane comq sotto le solite note, ma la rube ora come ora è l'avversario che tutti vorrebbero evitare.
> 
> Niente da dire Conte dimostra di quanto un allenatore sia cosi determinante in una squadra.



C'è del vero in quello che dici, ma non penso che la Juve snaturerebbe il suo gioco avendo un paio di validi attaccanti. Anzi, forse, si aprirebbero ancor più varchi per gli inserimenti. Con un Eto'o e un Milito (due nomi a caso) i difensori si preoccupano senz'altro più di Matri e Giovinco e i buchi si allargano...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non passeggerebbero,ma passerebbero il turno certamente!


Certamente, insomma... con grande probabilità ma non certamente, nel calcio mai dire mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certamente, insomma... con grande probabilità ma non certamente, nel calcio mai dire mai.



Vabbe',allora anche noi nella partita secca possiamo battere chiunque!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbe',allora anche noi nella partita secca possiamo battere chiunque!


Un discorso siamo noi, ossia una squadra senza arte né parte, un discorso è la Juve che è forte, pochi cavoli.
Squadra organizzatissima e rognosissima da affrontare per una grande.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un discorso siamo noi, ossia una squadra senza arte né parte, un discorso è la Juve che è forte, pochi cavoli.
> Squadra organizzatissima e rognosissima da affrontare per una grande.



Squadra organizzatissima quanto vuoi,ma io citavo le tue parole.Quindi paradossalmente loro possono vincerle tutte,poi evngono a Milano e ne beccano 4.Il calcio è strano,come per loro anche per noi,aldila' del fatto che siano nettamente superiori!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Squadra organizzatissima quanto vuoi,ma io citavo le tue parole.Quindi paradossalmente loro possono vincerle tutte,poi evngono a Milano e ne beccano 4.Il calcio è strano,come per loro anche per noi,aldila' del fatto che siano nettamente superiori!


Se la mettiamo su questo piano allora anche il Pescara può miracolosamente vincere il campionato 
Però prendendo un attimino i dati di fatto vediamo che la Juve è una squadra forte, organizzata, moderna, vincente(di mentalità)e che può dare non pochi problemi anche ad un Real. Il Milan invece è una squadra che fatica contro il Parma, perde in casa con la Samp neo promossa, perde con la decaduta Udinese e con l'Atalanta, questo significa che è una squadra da metà classifica(effettivamente).
Se il Milan affronta il Real per qualche coincidenza astrale potrebbe anche capitare che il Milan vincesse ma capisci che le possibilità che accada ciò sono infinitamente minori della possibilità che la Juve vinca col Real, no ?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se la mettiamo su questo piano allora anche il Pescara può miracolosamente vincere il campionato
> Però prendendo un attimino i dati di fatto vediamo che la Juve è una squadra forte, organizzata, moderna, vincente(di mentalità)e che può dare non pochi problemi anche ad un Real. Il Milan invece è una squadra che fatica contro il Parma, perde in casa con la Samp neo promossa, perde con la decaduta Udinese e con l'Atalanta, questo significa che è una squadra da metà classifica(effettivamente).
> Se il Milan affronta il Real per qualche coincidenza astrale potrebbe anche capitare che il Milan vincesse ma capisci che le possibilità che accada ciò sono infinitamente minori della possibilità che la Juve vinca col Real, no ?



Splendidi non mi fare lo scienziato,ho capito benissimo cosa vuoi dire.Dicevo che nella partita secca tutto puo' succedere,anche che il Milan batta il Real.Al contrario in campionato beccheremo 25 punti dalla Juve,è palese,a meno di clamorosi terremoti calcistici!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Splendidi non mi fare lo scienziato,ho capito benissimo cosa vuoi dire.Dicevo che nella partita secca tutto puo' succedere,anche che il Milan batta il Real.Al contrario in campionato beccheremo 25 punti dalla Juve,è palese,a meno di clamorosi terremoti calcistici!


Ma questo perché hai messo in mezzo il Milan, parlavamo della Juve  guarda, non è così distante dalla realtà che possa battere spuntarla col Real, con molte più probabilità di quante ci aspettiamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma questo perché hai messo in mezzo il Milan, parlavamo della Juve  guarda, non è così distante dalla realtà che possa battere spuntarla col Real, con molte più probabilità di quante ci aspettiamo.



Il Real rispetto al Barca è piu' battibile,almeno ora,quindi potrebbe giocarsela,ovviamente con un 20-25% di possibilita'.Col Barca è quasi impossibile,quando sono in forma sono imbattibili!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Real rispetto al Barca è piu' battibile,almeno ora,quindi potrebbe giocarsela,ovviamente con un 20-25% di possibilita'.Col Barca è quasi impossibile,quando sono in forma sono imbattibili!


Vabbè, lasciando perdere tutte le variabili del caso(fortuna, forma ecc.)ma la Juve è una squadra degnissima.
Non stiamo dicendo che è più forte di "quelle là" però c'è da stare attenti, il Barça è dovuto stare attento allo Spartak Mosca, figuriamoci alla Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, lasciando perdere tutte le variabili del caso(fortuna, forma ecc.)ma la Juve è una squadra degnissima.
> Non stiamo dicendo che è più forte di "quelle là" però c'è da stare attenti, il Barça è dovuto stare attento allo Spartak Mosca, figuriamoci alla Juve.



Beh la Juve è stata stradominata dalla Fiorentina in modo clamoroso,quindi ogni partita fa storia a se!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la Juve è stata stradominata dalla Fiorentina in modo clamoroso,quindi ogni partita fa storia a se!


Ciò nonostante, sono stati in grado di strappare un punto d'oro, anche prove in questo senso sono prove significative.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ciò nonostante, sono stati in grado di strappare un punto d'oro, anche prove in questo senso sono prove significative.



Il Barca giocando una chiavica,ha fatto 2 gol in 2 minuti.Se non sono segni questi!


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un discorso siamo noi, ossia una squadra senza arte né parte, un discorso è la Juve che è forte, pochi cavoli.
> Squadra organizzatissima e rognosissima da affrontare per una grande.



Il Barcellona la difesa della Juve la apre in due... Basta vedere la finale dell'europeo. Stessa cosa il real, in uno scontro diretto secondo me anche il Napoli è superiore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona la difesa della Juve la apre in due... Basta vedere la finale dell'europeo. Stessa cosa il real, in uno scontro diretto secondo me anche il Napoli è superiore


Questi discorsi mi sembrano troppo simili a quelli del tipo "Allo Stamford Bridge pigliano l'imbarcata" "Il Chelsea li asfalta" ecc.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi mi sembrano troppo simili a quelli del tipo "Allo Stamford Bridge pigliano l'imbarcata" "Il Chelsea li asfalta" ecc.



Personalmente non l'ho mai detto 

E poi qui è diverso: la controprova c'è eccome


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi mi sembrano troppo simili a quelli del tipo "Allo Stamford Bridge pigliano l'imbarcata" "Il Chelsea li asfalta" ecc.



A sple ma ce li vedi Bonucci e company tenere botto ai mostri spagnoli??Questi non sono ne Lucio ne Samuel dei bei tempi.La Juve è molto piu' perforabile dell'inter del triplete e meno cinica.Non dico che prendono l'imbarcata ma nella doppia sfida non se fanno manco la croce.Infatti nella finale dell'Europeo non hanno beccato palla.Poi il Chelsea non vale un pelo delle spagnole!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Personalmente non l'ho mai detto
> 
> E poi qui è diverso: la controprova c'è eccome


La vorrei vedere.
Non c'è dubbio che il Real probabilmente aprirebbe la Juve, così come il Barça ma verosimilmente la Juve li metterebbe in difficoltà.
Non si può dire "eh ma con il Chievo, con il Bologna" la Juve ha un sistema che metterebbe in difficoltà anche le grandi, perché non mollano mai, perché ti azzannano le caviglie dal primo all'ultimo minuto, perché se anche non hanno i piedi sopraffini della Catalogna però sono un collettivo unito, unito nel fisico e nella mente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A sple ma ce li vedi Bonucci e company tenere botto ai mostri spagnoli??Questi non sono ne Lucio ne Samuel dei bei tempi.La Juve è molto piu' perforabile dell'inter del triplete e meno cinica.Non dico che prendono l'imbarcata ma nella doppia sfida non se fanno manco la croce.Infatti nella finale dell'Europeo non hanno beccato palla.Poi il Chelsea non vale un pelo delle spagnole!


Leggi su.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Si,possono essere uniti quanto vuoi,ma se i catalani sono in forma non c'è nada da fare.Invece se fossero in fase calante possono giocarsela!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2012)

Io preferisco soppravalutarli. Dopo aver visto l'inter nel 2010 dove continuavamo a dire che brenderà un imbarcata da qui e di li...poi abbiamo visto come è andata...

No no meglio soppravalutarli


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io preferisco soppravalutarli. Dopo aver visto l'inter nel 2010 dove continuavamo a dire che brenderà un imbarcata da qui e di li...poi abbiamo visto come è andata...
> 
> No no meglio soppravalutarli



L'Inter del triplete è piu' forte di questa Juve e non di poco!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma era la squadra che si è salvata all'ultimo secondo contro la dinamo kyev, ed si è qualificata all'ultima giornata contro il rubin kazan

Era la stessa squadra che noi tutti diceva che contro il chelsea avrebbe preso un imbarcata, poi hanno vinto 2-1. Poi dicevamo che a londra 1-0 per il chelsea, L'inter non passerà, l'inter non potra vincere in Inghilterra...sono passati

Contro il barca dopo il gol dei catalani, dicevamo che ora prenderanno un imbarcata..Hanno vinto 3-1...

Stessa cosa il chelsea l'anno scorso... poi il barca con ANTONINI E BONERA in difesa non sono riusciti a fare gol e ho detto tutto

Una volta superato i gironi non sai come vanno a finire le cose. Certo la rube rimane sotto le solite note inutile ripeterlo. Pero puo accadere di tutto, del tipo bonucci diventare baresi e barzagli nesta...

Non mi fino di questa rube meglio soppravalutarli, ed il barcellona prende 1-2 gol a partita eh


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o se vincessero pazienza,prima o poi qulla coppa dovranno rivincerla!


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La vorrei vedere.
> Non c'è dubbio che il Real probabilmente aprirebbe la Juve, così come il Barça ma verosimilmente la Juve li metterebbe in difficoltà.
> Non si può dire "eh ma con il Chievo, con il Bologna" la Juve ha un sistema che metterebbe in difficoltà anche le grandi, perché non mollano mai, perché ti azzannano le caviglie dal primo all'ultimo minuto, perché se anche non hanno i piedi sopraffini della Catalogna però sono un collettivo unito, unito nel fisico e nella mente.
> 
> ...



Te l'ho già citata, ed è la finale dell'europeo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Ottobre 2012)

Vorrei vedere Barça-Juve, nonostante Spagna e Italia si siano fondate sui blocchi-Barça-Juve


----------

